# possible design flw with the antenna location Galaxy Nexus



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

Check out the below video and let us know what you think. you can try the test yourself and post feedback!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pop your battery cover. The cdma antennas are on the left edge. Looks like your index finger is right over top of one. That's why you're seeing the difference.

Conversely, the lte antennas are left top and bottom right.

They're denoted by L and C.


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is exactly what we found. I have a droidx and i can cover the entire phone and have no difference wit signal strength. This is similar to the iphone antena problem imo.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jfolk53 said:


> That is exactly what we found. I have a droidx and i can cover the entire phone and have no difference wit signal strength. This is similar to the iphone antena problem imo.


Most phones can have their signal impeded by your hands. None could have the signal completely killed like the i4. But thanks for sharing.


----------

